# Dr Phil's personality test: " light yet satisfying."



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

​


> *The Natural Leader*
> 
> Others see you as an exciting, highly volatile, rather impulsive personality; a natural leader, who's quick to make decisions, though not always the right ones. They see you as bold and adventuresome, someone who will try anything once; someone who takes chances and enjoys an adventure. They enjoy being in your company because of the excitement you radiate.


ROFL!

Dude, go back to tarot card reading, you'll likely do much better.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

The Loyal Friend_Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken._

So true even if Dr Phil seems to have less credibility that a cereal box degree.​


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr Phil thinks he is not overweight. The guy lives in a fantasy world. I'm probably The Cynical Liar : )


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

You scored a total of *39 *
​​
The Loyal Friend









Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

The Loyal Friend Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

You scored a total of*39*


The Loyal FriendOthers see you as sensible, cautious, careful& practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## LittleKitty (Jun 6, 2012)

You scored a total of *44 
The Lively Center of Attention
*
Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding; someone who'll always


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

You scored a total of *31*

*The Loyal Friend*

Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

> *The Loyal Friend*
> 
> Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


......................


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Valiums said:


> You scored a total of *31*
> 
> *The Loyal Friend*
> 
> Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


ZOMG welcome baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack :happy:


----------



## Robert Girghescu (May 22, 2012)

You scored a total of 47 
The Lively Center of Attention

Others see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding; someone who'll always cheer them up and help them out.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

You scored a total of *45 *
​
The Lively Center of AttentionOthers see you as fresh, lively, charming, amusing, practical, and always interesting; someone who's constantly in the center of attention, but sufficiently well-balanced not to let it go to their head. They also see you as kind, considerate, and understanding; someone who'll always cheer them up and help them out.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

The Loyal FriendOthers see you as sensible, cautious, careful& practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

The Loyal FriendOthers see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.









Sure, but I fail to see how the questions lead to me being a loyal friend. Not saying I'm not...but still. Generic.​​


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

The Loyal FriendOthers see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

Lively center of attention. About as far from the truth as possible. What a stunningly inaccurate test.


----------



## Devalight (May 27, 2012)

The Loyal Friend Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken. 







​


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

@ 49, I apparently am the lively center of attention. Thanks Dr. Phil!


----------



## siftingaqua (Oct 14, 2012)

The Loyal FriendOthers see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

The Loyal Friend Others see you as sensible, cautious, careful & practical. They see you as clever, gifted, or talented, but modest. Not a person who makes friends too quickly or easily, but someone who's extremely loyal to friends you do make and who expects the same loyalty in return. Those who really get to know you realize it takes a lot to shake your trust in your friends, but equally that it takes you a long time to get over if that trust is ever broken.


----------

